# Milwaukee power shears



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Hello. Just bought the power shears and it cuts nice but just tried to cut 2" flow gard with it and it seems to clutch out anyone else have this issue? Anyone have any tips to get it to cut the 2"? Thanks guys


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Battery style makes a difference.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

2" cpvc? Yikes


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

Make sure the battery is charged and the blade isn't stuck in the pipe. We use these all the time now for plastic work up to 2", just don't cut any brittle old pipe with them or it will explode.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Milwaukee battery tools are trash. They suck, especially the 12v line.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will said:


> Milwaukee battery tools are trash. They suck, especially the 12v line.


Matter of opinion - not fact. 


DeWalt is trash.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Cool thank guys


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Matter of opinion - not fact. DeWalt is trash.


True it's a matter of opinion based on using them and owning them. They suck or the quality control does not exist


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Matter of opinion - not fact.
> 
> 
> DeWalt is trash.


Kinda weird because I love Dewalt. Maybe your dewalt tools and my milwaukee tools were both made on a friday and that's how we formed our opinions?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I scrapped all my dewalt tools. I have Milwaukee everything. Never had a problem


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> I scrapped all my dewalt tools. I have Milwaukee everything. Never had a problem














I have all Milwaukee also. I just like 'em.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I had makita and some Milwaukee and some dewalt finally pulled the trigger and went with Milwaukee. Its nice not having 3 different chargers and batteries and it looks a lot better as well


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Anyone have the jacket or flood light?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

budders said:


> Anyone have the jacket or flood light?


i have the jacket. The hoodies are better tho. And the 18v flood light is nice.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have all Makita. Its nice knowing other people have no use for your tools because they are all dealt or Milwaukee guys. Cordless tools will never be stolen. I engrave them all just in case though


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I have been a die hard Milwaukee fan for years but due to recent trouble I thought about switching to something else. If it has a cord it will always be red for me . Not so sure on the cordless though.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I burnt up 3 milwaukee cordless hammer drills, and two impacts last summer. Two of the hammer drills were drilling tapcons and the pther was a 3/4 speed bore bit. the impacts still kinda work but the triggers were messed up. Only had a issue with one Dewalt, and it was a helper that purposly busted it because it wasn't Makita.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

I like my bosch stuff haven't really had any problems with them but I did have some 18v milwaukee stuff that was nothing but a headache battery's went bad in a year and so did the hammer drill and sawzall I do like there 12v line I have a driver , led flashlight, and a few no hub guns and they are great was thinking about getting the 12v bandsaw for rod and strut


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I have to comment! I'm a Milwaukee freak, damn near have the whole M18 collection and M12 tools. Each to their own of course, every brand makes a decent line of tools... look at Ridgid... complete CRAP for cordless power tools, but which threader would you prefer?? 

I've owned ridgid cordless starter crap upgraded to makita, then tried dewalt 18v, upgraded to dewalt 28V... even tried overpaying for HILTI ! Finally got my own Milwaukee tools and never looked back... 

*the M12 PVC shears do NOT work very well on foam-core or cellular core ABS pipe, it shatters. I never install this crap new but be careful cutting into it elsewhere! 

*If M12 cutters jam up while cutting, simply put in reverse and open... IF really in a pinch and this doesnt work i use the M12 Hacksawl and cut the pipe out by cutting along the PVC shear Blade. 

Milwaukee Makes tools for plumbers, and they perfect the art of, which i highly respect and support them for. 

M18 Flood Light? Brightest most versatile flood light you will ever own guranteed! 
Working in a washroom with no lights installed but the pot lamp holes are roughed in? Pop this bad boy in that hole, and watch the room light up 10X better than if it had pot lights in it. The Stick light looks even better, i got one pre-ordered.
M12 Coats? Yeah they are great, i have 3 sweaters and 3 coats. rarely use heated coat, find it get too warm, besides its warm enough on its own, and so are the sweaters. But my gf uses her Milwaukee fitted womans coat everyday while waiting for the bus and swears by it. 

Anyone who trashes Milwaukee cannot have "owned them all" because, ANYBODY who has the FUEL line know whats up.... brushless technology is absolutely crushing the competition on every level. These are FACTS, look it up for yourself.

I agree the M12 line has a bunch of kinks to work out, but it has its place, the M12 copper cutters, M12 Shears, M12 LED lights, M12 Radio, M12 Camera, M12 Sub-Scanner, M12 Impact drill, M12 Multi Tool (basically a DREMEL) are all Great amazing tools and i use them daily. 

Only Milwaukee has Allen Keys on a ratcheting hand driver... come on, how can you knock a company that does that?? Torx, Metric, and Imperial... last set i ever needed to buy.. Maybe i'm the only one who hates using a frail l-shaped wrench to "tighten" things like stainless steel legs on kitchen equipment, shower valves, trim handles, arbor bits, leader bits, etc etc.. but i'm the type who wants to do something faster and better so being able to use allen keys on my drill is huge.. 

I could kiss red & white a$$ all day , but i have work to do, see y'all on the next debate


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

budders said:


> Hello. Just bought the power shears and it cuts nice but just tried to cut 2" flow gard with it and it seems to clutch out anyone else have this issue? Anyone have any tips to get it to cut the 2"? Thanks guys


I have the M12 shears, I use them for cutting pvc through 1-1/2"
and 1 1/2" abs, they will cut 2" abs but kind of bends the pipe. They do work best with extended life batteries.

M12 tubing cutters are fricken awesome


----------



## Aleski (Mar 6, 2011)

The M12 shear cuts 1 1/2" and 2" PVC like butter. The M12 LED flashlight with the XC battery is the best flashlight I have ever owned.


----------



## plumb_aus (Mar 20, 2014)

Until at least 2010 Milwaukee was rather poorly constructed China good (in my opinion) and should be reserved for the once a month weekender (as long as you got a coupon when buying).

I have had a look at the new range (2014) on the shelf and it does appear a little better (but without getting under the hood and behind the trigger it is hard to tell). I would be hesitant though... then again, I was hesitant at Bosch and now have a sign on the wall of my garage


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumb_aus said:


> Until at least 2010 Milwaukee was rather poorly constructed China good (in my opinion) and should be reserved for the once a month weekender (as long as you got a coupon when buying). I have had a look at the new range (2014) on the shelf and it does appear a little better (but without getting under the hood and behind the trigger it is hard to tell). I would be hesitant though... then again, I was hesitant at Bosch and now have a sign on the wall of my garage


Milwaukee has really made an effort to be a premier trade tool manufacturer in the past few years. Most of my tools are Milwaukee and their cordless stuff is second to none IMO.


----------

